# FS - Cichlids tank shut down



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Need to get rid of all my fish.

Yellow Labs
1 - 4 inch $4
8 - 1 inch to 2 inch $10 for all.

1 blue fish 3.5 inch $4. 


All for $15.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

pm has been send


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Updated prices. Need them gone soon


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Been very busy lately. Still have them all. Message if interested.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Blue fish on hold. Everything else still for sale.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Aren't the fish in pics 1 and 2 orange estherae and not yellow labs?


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope. They were batches of fry from my adult yellow labs. Their color seems a bit off in the picture but they are yellow.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Sold 1 blue. Sold medium sized yellow lab and 4 small yellow labs.

Rest are still for sale. Take all remaining fish for $20


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

8 remaining small yellow labs.
1 bigger yellow lab
1 blue

$15 for all.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Still have the fish but running out of food. Dont want to buy food for fish I wont be keeping so someone please take them away. $15 for all 10 fish.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump.............


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump..... someone take them away.


----------

